# How Do You Eat Healthy Every Day?



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

A few weeks ago I started trying to improve my diet and exercise more. The exercise is surprisingly the easier part of this equation. I've found that eating right for 3 meals a day every single day to be quite difficult. I guess I should look into cooking more of my own lunches as this is where I have the most difficulty with consistently getting a healthy meal. I've been buying grilled chicken breasts for protein and eating more veggies and fruit but it's hard to do this every day.

To those of you that do mange this- or at least for the most part- how do you do it?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I use to do it a lot in the past, trying to get back on track now. Just stick with your lean meats and veggies and add a healthy carb. Eating healthy is more important than working out. I find that preparing meals in advance helps out a lot. Have your meals in tupperware. I try eating about 4-5 times a day, every 3-4hrs. Also don't forget to drink at least a half a gallon of water.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

I buy a bunch of chicken breast and fry it, what I don't eat I freeze. I pile it up put some freezer paper between the layers. I can break off what I want and microwave it. I've been hardboiling eggs too, I put a can of chickpeas in a blender and make hummus. some eggs i eat on salad with soy sauce, some i mix with the hummus and some horseradish and eat that with salad. 
I've been avoiding processed sugar as well, that's a lot more complicated.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It takes two weeks to break bad habits. It's easy eating healthy when there are more options. My poor mother is diabetic. So I'm seeing how she's struggling trying to find new meals and not eat the same food every day. Now I understand why dogs want our food. Anyways...eating healthy is something you'll start getting used to after a few days along with a work out plan as well. You'll notice the difference and how great you feel. Eating junk makes you crash at the end of the day. If you do have cheat days, I believe we all do, try not to be tempted into eating more junk food if that's not what you planned. I was doing well with eating right and working out, but after three cheat days...I lost my motivation. Rats!


----------



## Star241 (Jun 12, 2015)

If you are just starting, it is normal that your body still craves the junk food that it was on. Its like a cleaning out of the system over a long period of time. Once you get past the first hurdle, maintaining a healthy diet does become much easier, as you crave the bad stuff less.


So really the challenge is getting through the first (however long) weeks, or month without giving into cravings, before the body stops craving that stuff (and it does stop, over a long time, from my experience).


So I would suggest getting a sheet of paper, and making a signed vow (eg; I hereby vow to not eat any processed food until August 1st (and hopefully by then the cravings won't be so hard)).


And sign it, saying, "I hereby vow, on my mother's life (or your life), signed...........


When you make a vow so serious, you will never break it.


All the best,


Joe


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

Farideh said:


> It takes two weeks to break bad habits. It's easy eating healthy when there are more options. My poor mother is diabetic. So I'm seeing how she's struggling trying to find new meals and not eat the same food every day. Now I understand why dogs want our food. Anyways...eating healthy is something you'll start getting used to after a few days along with a work out plan as well. You'll notice the difference and how great you feel. Eating junk makes you crash at the end of the day. If you do have cheat days, I believe we all do, try not to be tempted into eating more junk food if that's not what you planned. I was doing well with eating right and working out, but after three cheat days...I lost my motivation. Rats!


I'm getting all processed sugar out of my diet. to make up for it I'm eating quite a bit of fruit. I get bananas, when they are ripe, I skin em and freeze em. They don't freeze solid and I slice one up, put it on oatmeal in morning or even in a bowel and eat like ice cream. I make waffles out of 70% chickpea flour and 30% whole wheat. I put them in the frig. then I make a jelly out of dates I put in a blender with some water. I can eat the waffles almost like bread or with the date jelly on them. I get a pineapple, slice it up and freeze it. with tomato paste and a few other ingredients it makes a good bbq sauce. Also, I'm trying to use the chickpea-wheat flour to make a pizza crust, then put garlic salt, parm cheese and turkey peperoni on it. Results are highly variable, some pretty good. Various blogs on the internet say its easy to do...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Its not how you eat all the time* but most of the time.* ive read in nutrition sciences that it would take about three weeks to alter your eating habits. for me staying away from fast food has to be toughest part because limiting to once or twice a week is challenging. I have to eat no more than two meals a day to lose weight. im too overweight at this point and need to lay off the junk food but im finally starting to see the pounds drop when i avoid processed foods and refined flour like tortillas...


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

3 days on 1 day off. eat clean for 3 days before taking 1 day off (just over half a day!) and eat what you want within reason for most of the day - but not in the evening. clean or just protein/veg in the evening (not spiking insulin during least active part of the day).
repeat cycle the next day.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Darktower776 said:


> A few weeks ago I started trying to improve my diet and exercise more. The exercise is surprisingly the easier part of this equation. I've found that eating right for 3 meals a day every single day to be quite difficult. I guess I should look into cooking more of my own lunches as this is where I have the most difficulty with consistently getting a healthy meal. I've been buying grilled chicken breasts for protein and eating more veggies and fruit but it's hard to do this every day.
> 
> To those of you that do mange this- or at least for the most part- how do you do it?


sounds like yr doing not too bad. the thing is with diet, you can never do it perfectly, blueberries are more healthy than potatoes but that doesnt mean just eat blueberries always and potatoes never. its always about keeping it within reason, an occassional sludge binge isnt going to ruin your efforts if most of the time you are sensible.

a lot of it for me is just planning, so that i never have to eat rubbish cos theres nothing healthy there.


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

i find breaking up meals throughout the day alot easier for example instead of 3 meals have 6 i find this very good and have energy for most of the day and dont never feel hungry .also changing protein veg and carb sources help so you wont be eating same thing every day


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

I find that making things as simple as possible makes it more likely that I'll *stick* to it.

I used to boil and then shred chicken breasts for salads, but I'm too lazy for that these days. Instead, I keep eggs on hand (usually fry them, or sometimes boil). I typically eat *lots* of salads, which I top with sesame seeds, raw sunflower seeds, avocados, tomatoes and so forth, with a packet of either wild caught salmon or tuna. And "homemade" dressing, using a spice packet, vinegar, water and extra virgin olive oil. It's kinda my "go to" meal.

Protein shakes are another great thing to keep on hand-that, or a powdered mix.

And I try to stay away from sugar as much as possible (which is difficult, because I have a major sweet tooth). "Natural" sugar (aka fructose) is no better than processed (in fact, it's *worse*). I instead use the sweetener Xylitol, which doesn't cause the harmful glycation that both so-called "healthy" and unhealthy forms of sugar cause, plus it helps prevent tooth caries.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I do meal prep on the weekends. Usually one batch of stew, one batch of soup, and one snack/bread type thing. It's easier now that I'm unemployed, but I also managed it when I was working and sometimes only had Sunday off. 

I have to eat something sweet every day so I count calories but other than that I try to eat as healthy as I can. I thought I'd be constantly fighting temptation now that I've moved back home but it's been pretty easy to resist chips and junk food. I prefer vegetables now.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for the advice and sharing what you all do in order to eat healthier every day. Any more advice or tips are definitely welcome.



Farideh said:


> It takes two weeks to break bad habits. It's easy eating healthy when there are more options. My poor mother is diabetic. So I'm seeing how she's struggling trying to find new meals and not eat the same food every day. Now I understand why dogs want our food. Anyways...eating healthy is something you'll start getting used to after a few days along with a work out plan as well. You'll notice the difference and how great you feel. Eating junk makes you crash at the end of the day. If you do have cheat days, I believe we all do, try not to be tempted into eating more junk food if that's not what you planned. I was doing well with eating right and working out, but after three cheat days...I lost my motivation. Rats!


It has gotten easier as the days and weeks go by. And I definitely agree that I have felt great these last weeks. I feel more alert, energized, no down time, better overall mood, and more willing to go out and do things.

I actually started cutting down sugar and junk food intake a long while back so it isn't as hard as trying to go cold turkey all at once. I really don't have many cravings for junk food or sugar at all which is great.

I'm sure I'll get tired of chicken breasts sooner than later though so I'll have to change it up soon.


----------



## running man (Oct 13, 2013)

I only drink water. 2 litres a day.

Avoid anything with (bad) sugar in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah, definitely cook your own food. Find several meats and vegetables you like that require very little preparation to replace things like pizza on lazy days. Try new fruits and find ones you like to keep around for snacks. Try new things when they're on sale for variety. Look up recipes so you can make food that's actually interesting. Have some spices and flavorings on hand, even if it's just some salt, sesame oil, and cilantro.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> Yeah, definitely cook your own food. Find several meats and vegetables you like that require very little preparation to replace things like pizza on lazy days. Try new fruits and find ones you like to keep around for snacks. Try new things when they're on sale for variety. Look up recipes so you can make food that's actually interesting. Have some spices and flavorings on hand, even if it's just some salt, sesame oil, and cilantro.


Good advice. Yeah that is probably the route I'm going to have to go. What other meats beside chicken breast do you eat or have prepared that's healthy?


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Good advice. Yeah that is probably the route I'm going to have to go. What other meats beside chicken breast do you eat or have prepared that's healthy?


I eat pork, chicken, salmon, and perch mostly, with occasional hamburgers.

If you're not eating it drenched in condiments and with a side of friends and a coke while being sedentary, I really don't think it makes a big difference. Someone out there probably has some theory why you should only eat chicken, while standing on your head and reciting the US anthem, except on a full moon where you need to eat pork that was raised in Indonesia by a man in a ski mask, but whatever.

Sometimes I just throw meat and some diced bell peppers together in a pan and say that's food.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Kind Of said:


> I eat pork, chicken, salmon, and perch mostly, with occasional hamburgers.
> 
> If you're not eating it drenched in condiments and with a side of friends and a coke while being sedentary, I really don't think it makes a big difference. Someone out there probably has some theory why you should only eat chicken, while standing on your head and reciting the US anthem, except on a full moon where you need to eat pork that was raised in Indonesia by a man in a ski mask, but whatever.
> 
> Sometimes I just throw meat and some diced bell peppers together in a pan and say that's food.


Ok cool I also eat pork, fish, and beef sometimes as well. Say, for your beef, chicken, and pork is pan frying okay or oven or grilled better? I have an indoor grill but never used it yet. I've been buying cooked chicken breasts but that gets expensive and you have to constantly go up to the grocery to get them.

Yeah if you aren't sedentary and eating your food with a ton salt and sugar and avoiding sweets then I don't think it would make too much difference to the average person. I mean it's not like I'm trying to be a fitness competitor or something. Just trying to eat better, exercise more, and be more healthy in general than I was doing before.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

theloneleopard said:


> I find that making things as simple as possible makes it more likely that I'll *stick* to it.
> 
> I used to boil and then shred chicken breasts for salads, but I'm too lazy for that these days. Instead, I keep eggs on hand (usually fry them, or sometimes boil). I typically eat *lots* of salads, which I top with sesame seeds, raw sunflower seeds, avocados, tomatoes and so forth, with a packet of either wild caught salmon or tuna. And "homemade" dressing, using a spice packet, vinegar, water and extra virgin olive oil. It's kinda my "go to" meal.
> 
> ...


If you want something sweet that's not bad for you, try date-jelly. I can buy dates at an indian store, 2lb for 3.5$. Put a cup of water in a blender then a bunch of dates and blend. Goes great on oatmeal and with some other stuff I cook. Dates release sugar so slowly diabetics can even have them. Also, I get bananas, when ripe, skin and freeze them. They aren't too hard when frozen. Put a couple in a food processor, then mix in milk and vanilla flavor with spoon (otherwise it gets frothy). Tastes like vanilla milkshake.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Ok cool I also eat pork, fish, and beef sometimes as well. Say, for your beef, chicken, and pork is pan frying okay or oven or grilled better? I have an indoor grill but never used it yet. I've been buying cooked chicken breasts but that gets expensive and you have to constantly go up to the grocery to get them.
> 
> Yeah if you aren't sedentary and eating your food with a ton salt and sugar and avoiding sweets then I don't think it would make too much difference to the average person. I mean it's not like I'm trying to be a fitness competitor or something. Just trying to eat better, exercise more, and be more healthy in general than I was doing before.


Pan-frying requires a good nonstick pan, but I also use a little sesame oil. Baking them is better. I don't have a grill so I don't use that.

And, yeah, a lot of premade food is ridiculously expensive, like the shish-ke-babs at the deli that are $7. I just know that there are occasionally some burger patties with jalapeno and cheese in them that are $4-5 for two, so I might buy those for lazy weekends.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm having trouble with back pain and I'm still finding eating healthy harder than exercise. The exercise I just break into a lot of 5-10 minute segments if I'm having pain problems. I've been aiming for about 30 minutes a day.

Quitting soda is really hard for me especially at meals because I'm so used to drinking it while I eat. I'm trying to cut down my portions of food but I don't always do so good. Guess I'll have to hope the times I try pay off and it starts to get easier to eat even more of normal sized portions in a week.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Try eating six small meals instead of three and add in day were you eat junk food (but don't overdo it).


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

PocketoAlice said:


> Eat out of bags.
> 
> I'm serious.


Never heard of that. Can you elaborate?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

If you don't mind eating leftovers, cooking about three servings at once will do when you have the time.


----------



## NoahValentine (Jul 8, 2015)

It's best to drink lot of water and vegan


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

acidicwithpanic said:


> If you don't mind eating leftovers, cooking about three servings at once will do when you have the time.





PocketoAlice said:


> Pre-portion a bunch of meals that you can just grab and go. ^ ^





NoahValentine said:


> It's best to drink lot of water and vegan


Yeah preparing food in advance and having it at the ready seems the way to go. I don't mind eating leftovers or food that I've made a few days prior so it could work. Just gotta make the time to prepare the food that way.

And yeah I've been drinking a lot of water for years. I drink water more than anything else by far now so I've grown quite used to it.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Usually I'll have smoothies for breakfast and dinner. Almond milk, Greek yogurt, whey protein, berries and some cucumber or kale. Lunch is a spinach salad with eggwhites and junk like that. It's to offset my weekend beer/pizza habit. :b 
Getting enough protein is hard, the protein powder really helps.
Sometimes, when I've been too bad on the weekend I'll make my smoothies with just the almond milk, protein powder and a scoop of metamucil. It's like ~200 calories. 
You have to allow yourself to cheat a little sometimes or you'll feel deprived and end up stuffing your face.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Good on you darktower stick with it you will see results.

Even if you start to crumble and your anxiety spikes because you're not seeing any noticeable benefits, is the time when you are ready to give up and you'll cheat.

Boy you'll cheat. And you'll cheat bad.

But then, you'll start to notice slight changes.

Improvement in skin. Attitude. Hair. Body function. Because the results of healthy lifestyle are gradual and ongoing. Months, years to see improvement in whatever you're focusing on.

Anyways I've been on a juicing and health kick for the past 5 months to tone down my hormonal imbalance and this past week was rough. Especially when work and life gets rough all sense of levelheaded thinking when it comes to food flies out the window for me because it's hard to remain on the straight and narrow path when sugar and sodium are brain humidifiers. There are weeks that are rough and you'll pig out on fast food, frozen food, candy, soda. But then I notice how far I've come and I slap myself (mentally) back in to shape.

My hair is thicker, my a** is tighter, my skin clears. Shape up, 80% good, 20% bad is where I'm at.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nubly said:


> Try eating six small meals instead of three and add in day were you eat junk food (but don't overdo it).


I would try the six small meals a day but never felt satiated. i like three larger meals better but than again it isnt as healthy


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It takes 14 days to break bad habits. You may give in to temptation and slip, but that's the challenge for you to get back on your feet. I've been told that cutting out dairy from your diet will give you the body you want. Now that's nonsense. Sure you can consume calcium from non dairy foods, but eating dairy once in a while won't hurt...unless you're lactose intolerant.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

It wasn't that hard for me probably because I'm not a picky eater and I like just about everything I've ever tried. The worst was giving up the soda because of the Caffeine.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

since going back to the gym 3 weeks ago I’ve been eating healthier nowadays. No sweets or junk for the most part but a couple days a week of cheating is fine to stay sane. One thing I need to cut back on is diet pop.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Farideh said:


> It takes 14 days to break bad habits. You may give in to temptation and slip, but that's the challenge for you to get back on your feet. I've been told that cutting out dairy from your diet will give you the body you want. Now that's nonsense. Sure you can consume calcium from non dairy foods, but eating dairy once in a while won't hurt...unless you're lactose intolerant.


Ye it's not bad I eat cottage cheese and greek yogurt everyday they're both super healthy and lots of protein.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

calichick said:


> Good on you darktower stick with it you will see results.
> 
> Even if you start to crumble and your anxiety spikes because you're not seeing any noticeable benefits, is the time when you are ready to give up and you'll cheat.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Well I actually sort of started this whole thing over a year ago by giving up sodas and other sugary drinks. Quitting sodas was pretty hard at first but I noticed changes to my body and energy levels even from that small improvement. I started drinking just water with every meal- even at restaurants- and am now already used to it. I'll have the occasional lemonade or something but that's it.

So that already gave me a head start on what I'm trying to do now. But while I gave up soda I still was not eating healthy or clean on a day to day basis or even most of the time. I've been on this healthy food for a little over a month now and I'm doing pretty well so far.

Luckily I never did have much of a sweet tooth and I've cut out fast food almost altogether. I do have cheat meals but not entire days. And by cheat meals I mean like having some pizza and not pigging out on sweets and pastries all day. So I don't drive myself crazy by trying to eat clean every day, all day long.

Also you're right I do see some big changes to my body already with the improved diet and regular exercise. I'm getting ready to start ramp up the exercise some more since I've been easing myself back into it so far.

You work out regularly as well?

Anyway good luck to you, calichick, on your healthy journey.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

The Crimson King said:


> It wasn't that hard for me probably because I'm not a picky eater and I like just about everything I've ever tried. The worst was giving up the soda because of the Caffeine.





Idontgetit said:


> since going back to the gym 3 weeks ago I've been eating healthier nowadays. No sweets or junk for the most part but a couple days a week of cheating is fine to stay sane. One thing I need to cut back on is diet pop.


Yeah luckily I'm not a picky eater either. I actually like most healthy vegetables so eating them regularly is no big deal. It just takes a lot more trips to the grocery to get fresh fruit and veggies to have for the week.

I also agree with Idontgetit with having cheat meals sometimes. It's not like I'm trying to prep for a competition or anything so I do have cheat meals- like having some pizza- but I don't have entire cheat days where I pig out on sweets all day long.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Everyone should tailor their own diet to their own self. I for instance try to avoid eating leftovers over a day old because there is a chemical that builds up in leftovers that triggers migraines. If you don't have migraines though it's a great way to save time and money.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> Thanks. Well I actually sort of started this whole thing over a year ago by giving up sodas and other sugary drinks. Quitting sodas was pretty hard at first but I noticed changes to my body and energy levels even from that small improvement. I started drinking just water with every meal- even at restaurants- and am now already used to it. I'll have the occasional lemonade or something but that's it.
> 
> So that already gave me a head start on what I'm trying to do now. But while I gave up soda I still was not eating healthy or clean on a day to day basis or even most of the time. I've been on this healthy food for a little over a month now and I'm doing pretty well so far.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm exercising as well but I don't do anything hardcore besides walk, run and hike but I'm already pretty thin. The exercising for me is to put on shape and defintion.

Im pretty lazy naturally, so if I set my mind to do intense cardio and/or weights, I might gain intense momentum for maybe 1-2 weeks top but then end up losing motivation altogether for days. So just light exercise works for me..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lets see what foods do I eat now...

Hemp
Chia
Amaranth 
Oats
Lactose free 2% milk 
Whey mixed with glutamine and BCCAs
Creatine
Ontario Maple syrup medium
Ground flax seed (tons of this)
French fries which only ingredients are potatoes, sunflower oil and salt
Some plain lays chip again just potatoes oil and salt
Plain lactose free greek yogurt
Plain lactose free yogurt
Ground cinnamon 
Fresh ginger
A home juiced glass of beets, carrot, apple, and parsley 
Usually 1 bowl of mixed vegetables and herbs made into a cream soup
Water mixed with chlorophyll usually or just plain water
Confery root and slippery elm tea
Lactose free cottage cheese
Raw eggs which I drink
Chicken breasts or thighs occasionally 
Sometimes tuna salad (tuna, light hellmans mayo, dill and a little mustard)
Quinoa or lentils that I puree sometimes in soups
Grapeseed oil if I need to use an oil
Psyllium husk 
Fish oil 
Almond butter(almonds)


My diet is pretty plain jane boring. I try and aim for 130 grams of protein a day at least 100 grams tho everyday. I just eat throughout the day nonstop every hour and a half or so.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't eat completely healthy. I use the flexible dieting approach. 80-90% of what I eat in a day is healthy whole food stuff, then the other 10-20% is the crap food that I like, so long as everything fits my macros and doesn't exceed a certain number of calories. 

I do all of my healthy eating early on in the day - getting all the fiber, omega-3s, vitamins, minerals, micronutrients, etc. that I need for the day, then after that my last meal will be whatever the hell I'm craving at that moment, and I'll make it fit the remaining calories. If I eat that same junk food early on I won't want to eat anything healthy for the rest of the day, so that's why I like to save it til the end.

This has been the most sustainable approach for me long-term. I've gone through phases in the past where I'd be militantly strict about eating healthy, but I eventually fall off the wagon and binge.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been trying to eat more fruits and vegetables but they always spoil on me. Going to try to switch to canned vegetables and maybe frozen fruits(hate the canned ones) and vegetables. Not sure if they are as good, but I waste the other ones anyway. Eating canned green beans as I type this.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

slyfox said:


> I've been trying to eat more fruits and vegetables but they always spoil on me. Going to try to switch to canned vegetables and maybe frozen fruits(hate the canned ones) and vegetables. Not sure if they are as good, but I waste the other ones anyway. Eating canned green beans as I type this.


Do you put the fresh fruits in the fridge? I do that and they last at least a whole week in there if not longer, unlike just storing them on the counter. Frozen veggies are also good as they have less salt usually- check labels- than canned. Canned fruits will definitely have more sugar in them though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Darktower776 said:


> Do you put the fresh fruits in the fridge? I do that and they last at least a whole week in there if not longer, unlike just storing them on the counter. Frozen veggies are also good as they have less salt usually- check labels- than canned. Canned fruits will definitely have more sugar in them though.


Yeah, but I'm just bad at eating fruits and vegetables and they end up going to waste. I just end up eating other stuff instead until they are no longer good or I only eat a few of them. So going to try the canned and frozen route for awhile until I can get myself to eat them more regularly. I've never liked canned fruits. Not sure if I'll like frozen any better because I picture them being really mushy


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't eat healthy every day, but most days eat fairly healthy. I eat out maybe 2 to 3 times per week at most sometimes less. Rarely eat fast food. I do eat a little bit of chocolate daily and really it's my favorite dessert type of food.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I follow Northern European diet which includes berries, cabbage, radish, lots of dill, apple, almonds, salmon.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

P1e2 said:


> I don't eat healthy every day, but most days eat fairly healthy. I eat out maybe 2 to 3 times per week at most sometimes less. Rarely eat fast food. I do eat a little bit of chocolate daily and really it's my favorite dessert type of food.


Yeah now that I've been keeping this up for a couple of months, I realize that I don't need to eat healthy every single meal, every single day. I have done things like cut out fast food, high sodium and pre-packaged foods, sodas and other sugary drinks, and limit sweets while adding more veggies, protein, water, and fruit to my diet.

It has worked out great. Oh and of course regular, consistent exercise. I've really slimmed back down to near where I should be while adding more muscle than I had before. It's only been about 2 months but I can already notice the difference in how I feel and look.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------

